# R-15 To DO list questions



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I just hooked up the R-15 on Saturday 2/22 and I have noticed that the R-15 has a 100 limit on it's To Do List. 

I was looking through the To Do List for next week and it is leaving some things out. For example Jericho which did shedule as expected this week was not scheduled for next week. Same goes for Terminator, Survivor, Lost, and a couple of others. I know that with the R-10 (that the R-15 replaced) those shows would have been present in the To Do List by now. 

Is the reason for the missing shows becasue: 

A. the To Do list has a 100 limit and can't put them in until some others have been taken care of? 
or

B. Is the absence of these shows because of a lack of Guide data for next week re: if they are new or not. 

Thanks for any help just trying to figure out the nuances of the new machine.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Brian Hanasky said:


> I just hooked up the R-15 on Saturday 2/22 and I have noticed that the R-15 has a 100 limit on it's To Do List.
> 
> I was looking through the To Do List for next week and it is leaving some things out. For example Jericho which did shedule as expected this week was not scheduled for next week. Same goes for Terminator, Survivor, Lost, and a couple of others. I know that with the R-10 (that the R-15 replaced) those shows would have been present in the To Do List by now.


It's called the "R15 icon bug" by the folks here on DBSTALK.COM.

Sometimes series link shows will not appear in the TO DO list even though they meet all of the criteria you have chosen.

Sometimes, shows that were in the TO DO list will DISAPPEAR for no apparent reason.

Sometimes, shows with series links will have the "R)))" icon present in the guide when you look up a future episode, but it won't appear in the TO DO list and it won't be recorded.

The ultimate list the R15 uses to decide what to record is the TO DO list. Basically, if it ain't in the TO DO list, it ain't gonna be recorded....irregardless of other lists like "episodes" or the presense of the "R" or "R)))" icon.

Check your TO DO list daily to avoid favorite show frustration until this is fixed.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the information. This R-15 is in my rec room so it's mostly recording supplemental stuff like cartoons for the kids. It does record NASCAR for me for when the wife gets tired of listening to it in the living room. Aside from that most of the big ticket shows are recorded in the living room and that was just upgraded to a HD DVR. I will stay on top of the TO DO list to make sure the bug doesn't get me though.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> It's called the "R15 icon bug" by the folks here on DBSTALK.COM.
> 
> Sometimes series link shows will not appear in the TO DO list even though they meet all of the criteria you have chosen.
> 
> ...


I think you have it wrong, at least my experience is different. The To Do list reflects items 2-3 days out only, depending on the amount of Series Links you have. It could only have 1 days worth of items in the case you are recording several series that are in a marathon in 1 day but that is probably the exception. Anyhow, here is an example, I have several recordings scheduled throughout today, tomorrow & Thursday, all are in the To Do list. Beyond that some items are not in the To Do list & do not have the R))) Icon showing in the Guide as I expect. From what I have noted with the latest CE build, as time progresses & items get flushed from the To Do list, new items are coming in & getting the R))) Icon in the Guide. I have seen when I booked a show that was on several times last week, the R))) icon appeared in the Guide through Friday of last week. I checked a few hours later & as guide was populating & more current shows were populating the To Do list, the R))) icon was dropped from the guide & item was not in the To Do list anymore. As time passed, the item that did not have the R))) icon in the guide now had it & it was back in the To Do list as well, no harm, no foul.

Sure, I have seen the R))) icon appear on 3 programs in the Guide but I know that my Higher Priority items will record while the 3rd lowest Priority will not & this is correctly reflected in the To Do list. I suppose I know what is scheduled to record & what is not so I have not been surprised by a missed recording yet as conflicts have worked out as it was designed.

By rule, I do not go out past 4 days to check for the R))) Icon in the Guide as I have learned the guide will not be accurate that far out. Besides, I am not worried about it that far ahead. For the CE users, they are rebootng their boxes at least once a week to download the latest CE software so the Guide data gets wiped out. It has taken my box up to 1.5 days to fully repopulate after an upgrade & if you look at your To Do list let's say 6 hours after a reboot, the To Do list will populate with shows the Guide has picked up data for but as other empty cells are filled, the programs furthest out are pushed out to make room for more current programs.

I am one of the lucky ones I suppose, all my recordings are there as expected, no missed recordings for several months now. I have about 30 Series Links ranging from kids shows to News Shows, to Sports & so far all have recorded with no issue. If you really want to, check your Guide/To Do list only 2-3 days out, you should see that what is in there will record but then again, some people here just do not have my luck... I hope I did not just jinx myself 

Again, this is my experience, it has been pleasant so far but you will read several folks experiences out there that just cannot stand this box. Why they put up with it, I don't know but I am of the opinion if you don't like it, get rid of it & go to something else that makes you happy, you only live once right


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

My ToDo list shows items as far out as my Guide goes and there are shows to populate it with. I can generally see shows listed in the ToDo list almost 2 weeks out.

Now, my issue is that episodes are not being found for the SL and thus not ending up in the ToDo list. If my SL finds the episode of a show, it has always (thus far) shown up in the ToDo list. However, I have had multiple times in which episodes listed for a SL have the R)) symbol next to them, but they are not recorded. That is because the R)) symbol should not be there as they are repeats and shouldn't be recorded anyways.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My To Do List is showing recordings for 2 weeks out. So far everything is in there that should be. Mine has always shown 2 weeks out except for after reboots and upgrades.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> My To Do List is showing recordings for 2 weeks out. So far everything is in there that should be. Mine has always shown 2 weeks out except for after reboots and upgrades.


My guide also goes 2 weeks out but I usually do not go in to the guide & check for the R))) icon that far out. I understand from some posters that is what they are doing and seeing the issues. I only go that far out in to the guide in case I want to look for something to record but no other reason. I guess I am not a power user  In a nutshell, I am looking pretty good with the latest CE functionality wise.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

red.bean.head said:


> My guide also goes 2 weeks out but I usually do not go in to the guide & check for the R))) icon that far out. I understand from some posters that is what they are doing and seeing the issues. I only go that far out in to the guide in case I want to look for something to record but no other reason. I guess I am not a power user  In a nutshell, I am looking pretty good with the latest CE functionality wise.


I am talking about my To Do List, not my guide. In reference to the poster's question about the To Do List only showing upcoming recordings for 2-3 days out. I don't check my guide either - although I think my R)) bug is completely gone. I keep checking my To Do List because as Thomas and Merg mentioned, things sometimes disappear from there. Since I don't remember daily, when I do look, I check as for out as my List will go - 2 weeks.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I thank everybody for the input. I actually think that red.bean.head makes alot of sense. It seems that if I would just wait the items that are supposed to show up in the To Do List would show up. I think that since I have many series links (40) and alot of those are for kids shows with multiple airings each day that the 100 limit in the To DO List is reached very quickly. I think that if I wait those items will record and make room in the TDL 100 for the shows that are on later in the week. I haven't had the R-15 long enough to really know how it's going to work. Like I said earlier I am getting used to the differences from the TIVO. 
Despite my belief that it will work out I am going to keep an eye on it since I have seen many posts about faulty recordings and missed shows. As time goes by I will get a better feel for how it acts and what I really need to watch and what I can ignore. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Be aware that there are issues with kid's shows and I don't think they have been completely resolved yet. As Supramom and I have stated in the past in other threads, the R15 does not always see kid's shows correctly. There have been times when you will have a show as a SL and you will notice nothing is being recorded. When you go into the Prioritizer to select the show, it will not have any upcoming episodes, yet if you perform a search on that show you will find tons of episodes. Also, in the Guide, it will have the R)) symbol next to the show even though it will not be recorded. (As Thomas pointed out, if it is not in the ToDo list it will not be recorded.)

This is a bug in how the Prioritizer finds episodes that is different than when performing a search. Sometimes deleting the SL and recreating it fixes the issue, sometimes not. Eventually, I have found that the SL will all of a sudden just start recording again.

Also, the ToDo list is technically not limited to 100 items. It is just that it only displays 100 items. In the past, it was limited to 100 items and anything that you attempted to schedule above that would fail to record.

- Merg


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Good to know. I had thought of deleting a SL if it didn't record and starting it again but figured I'd wait for now has see what % worked correctly for the next cpl of weeks. As far as the kids stuff goes it seems to be working fine right now as I'm knee deep with rugrats, pound puppies, cailou, and others. 

The funniest thing about the R-15 is how fast my 8 year old picked up on working the remote when at times I still miss my black peanut.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

8 year old kids are much more adaptable to change than adults.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

As a few days have gone by it seems that the earlier posts prove to be true. My R-15 has recorded everything as scheduled. If I look too far ahead in the To Do List like I was able to do with the Tivo I could become concerned because things aren't being scheduled. Despite this if I wait they will be scheduled just at a different pace that the Tivo. So overall it's working well. 

Now I'll be getting my HR-20 or 21 tommorow (for the living room) can't wait to start playing with that!


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

How do I fix it? I have the problem on both of my R-15s: NBC Nightly News has the R)) in the guide, but is not in the To Do List and therefore not recording. I just reset both receivers and still no NBC Nightly News in the To Do List. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

shoeheel said:


> How do I fix it? I have the problem on both of my R-15s: NBC Nightly News has the R)) in the guide, but is not in the To Do List and therefore not recording. I just reset both receivers and still no NBC Nightly News in the To Do List. Thanks in advance.


I'm sure you thought of this but what is the priority number? Is something else recording at 6:30 instead of the news.

I have Nascar Now and the Fox Report set up and they tape each day but I had to make sure that they were above some of my kids things so they didn't get bumped out of the way.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

shoeheel said:


> How do I fix it? I have the problem on both of my R-15s: NBC Nightly News has the R)) in the guide, but is not in the To Do List and therefore not recording. I just reset both receivers and still no NBC Nightly News in the To Do List. Thanks in advance.


What setting are you using to record the news? Do you have it set to record First Run, Repeats, or Both? The R)) bug is what you are describing; the program has the R)) symbol next to it in the Guide, but does not appear in the ToDo list. Basically, all episodes have the R)) symbol, but it will only record episodes according to your preferences.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I think this is a bug that was introduced when they allowed you to schedule stuff even when there is 100 items in the ToDo List...... Just another limitation that "came to light".


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Now SNL didn't record tonight either! Ugh!!!! It was also not in the To Do List. 

They still didn't show up in the To Do List, even after I changed a setting (I went from save 5 to save 2). THEY FINALLY SHOWED UP, WHEN I DELETED, THEN RE-ADDED THEM.

IF SOMEONE IS MONITORING THIS CRITICAL ISSUE...I IMAGINE THERE ARE A LOT OF P.0.ed CUSTOMERS DUE TO THIS ONE...I HAD NO RECORDING CONFLICTS AND ONLY 47 ITEMS IN MY PRIORITIZER. Both items were in the prioritizer AND DID NOT RECORD!!! ALSO, I COULDN'T DELETE THE RECORDING WITH THE RECORD BUTTON FROM THE GUIDE. IT JUST KEPT GOING FROM R to R)) and back to R and back to R)). I HAD TO DELETE THE RECORDING AFTER SELECTING THE ITEM WHILE IN THE GUIDE.

WHAT WILL NOT RECORD NEXT?!?!?


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

shoeheel said:


> Now SNL didn't record tonight either! Ugh!!!! It was also not in the To Do List.
> 
> They still didn't show up in the To Do List, even after I changed a setting (I went from save 5 to save 2). THEY FINALLY SHOWED UP, WHEN I DELETED, THEN RE-ADDED THEM.
> 
> ...


I saw this issue too & also noted on the HR20 I have. I believe something was changed in the series guide data preventing it from recording. I set up a new link for SNL & it looks like it took. I deleted my previous link to SNL as well, the one that did not work. An annoyance never the less


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

red.bean.head said:


> I saw this issue too & also noted on the HR20 I have. I believe something was changed in the series guide data preventing it from recording. I set up a new link for SNL & it looks like it took. I deleted my previous link to SNL as well, the one that did not work. An annoyance never the less


That is correct. If something changes and the guide data is updated, a show previously in the TO DO list may be removed....even if it still meets the prioritizer's criteria. That's why I constantly preach *CHECK YOUR TO DO LIST EVERY DAY TO AVOID MISSING YOUR FAVORITE SHOWS!*

The TO DO list seems to be the ultimate determination if a show is going to be recorded-irregardless of icons, series link "episodes" lists, etc. To sum up, "if it ain't in the TO DO list, it ain't gonna be recorded"!


----------



## JACKHAWK (Nov 20, 2007)

Jericho never showed up on my To Do list this week (including the day of the show), even though it was R)) with no conflicts. So I set it up on another DVR. So it ended up being recorded on both.

Sounds like my result was different than everyone else.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

JACKHAWK said:


> Jericho never showed up on my To Do list this week (including the day of the show), even though it was R)) with no conflicts. So I set it up on another DVR. So it ended up being recorded on both.
> 
> Sounds like my result was different than everyone else.


 Did it not show up in the To Do List but still recorded? When did you check the To Do list in comparison to the air date of Jericho?


----------



## JACKHAWK (Nov 20, 2007)

Noon of the day of the show - it was not on the To Do list. And I just got thru watching it - so it did record.


----------

